# Help please, should I report her?



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Some of you may be aware that I've had problems with my sister owning pets.

I'll do a quick overview anyhow. She has one border collie, lovely pup she was, now she's slightly aggressive and has chased their postman down the street showing teeth, she has another collie who she added into the mix when her one was about 12 months old. 

She had a rabbit, two infact, the kids got bored of them so she gave them away on gumtree.

Then she went to a shop and bought a rat. I told her to take it back, she needs 2 rats not one. SO she took it back and got 2 rats.

Her neighbours dog kept going into her garden, a collie too, and got along great with her dogs. Her neighbour said his dog will be going as he can't afford him, so my sister took him. A day later, she gave him away on gumtree cos she couldn't handle it, so she went to the SSPCA to 'have a look around'

And came back... with one ferret called Rodney

This is off her facebook page
"no had to give floyd to a family, meg wasn't happy and max stopped listening. Shame he was a smashing dog! we just went for a nosey in the SSPCA and he was only £5! lol we have a spare cage so thought mmmm why not!"

Floyd was the neighbours dog.

I asked what cage this ferret was in and she said.

ME - Where'd you get the cage from?


Sister - the rats are in a hamster cage because they can get out of the rabbit one
so ferret has the rabbit one lol

ME - You've put rats in a hamster cage?

Sister - yeah lol but they are out all day
waiting for *****'s card then getting that £36 bird cage
until then they are in hamster cage at bedtime but out all day
Rodney is asleep in a carrier bag! 

I want to not only report the place she got this ferret from, for obviously just letting any tom dick or harry have any type of animal but I want to report my sister as well. Should I do this, and if I do, would it get dealt with?


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

Oh dear.... you are in a very sticky situation here.... But if I was you, I would report her and DEFINITELY report the place where she got the poor ferret from. In the end, she may be your sister but animals are getting hurt in all of this, I am disgusted from what I've read; she obviously can't look after the animals properly, they deserve a better life with a responsible pet owner. Good luck  xxxx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you, I will be ringing them monday morning as I want to spend tomorrow writing down everything I know, what she's said and stuff to make sure I've covered everything.

Just wanted some reassurance that I'm doing the right think, sister or no sister. No excuse.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I agree. This is very hard. If you do and she finds out it was you, then you risk losing contact with her...not sure how important that is for you.

And the other thing is if they are in the minimal size cages then RSPCA won't do anything. If not then I think they give them a warning to get the right sized cages. From what I've heard your sis might just give away the "problem" animals. Then RSPCA won't do anything mroe unless there was another complaint. I am only going off what I've heard about your sis and RSPCA respectively!

Saying that someone needs to tell her that it is not the way you treat animals. They are not just a day/week/month old fad that needs satisfying....they are living beings.

So maybe yes that is the way to go...but anonymously.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

After she's had a visit from the SSPCA, if they do, and I give it a week or so but they are still in small cages and the like can I report her again annonymously?

I just want them all taken off her and put into good homes, and maybe they can leave her some useful information about researching before purchasing pets


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would report the place your sister got the ferret from, and tell them what they have done, hopefully they will claim the ferret back

as for your sister, she hasnt actually broken any laws, there is nothing that could be achieved by reporting her


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

The SSPCA can do spot checks on any home after adoption. If during the re-homing process, she has detailed that she has experience and accommodation for the ferret they can take the animal back if what they find is unsatisfactory. I would let them know what you know, and hopefully they will do something about it.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Report her but to be honest if the SSPCA are anything like the RSPCA it may prove to be a waste of time. I knew someone who was banned from keeping animals and still did, quite blatantly. In fact going so far as to breed and advertise with no consequences. But yes, report and see. At least you can say you tried.


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Thank you, I will be ringing them monday morning as I want to spend tomorrow writing down everything I know, what she's said and stuff to make sure I've covered everything.
> 
> Just wanted some reassurance that I'm doing the right think, sister or no sister. No excuse.


let us know how it goes; and yes, at least you would have tried, your conscience will be cleared at least. the poor animals  xxxx


----------

